# Looking for a CPAP pillow



## velia (Nov 18, 2011)

Hi guys!

My girlfriend was recently diagnosed with sleep apnea. She got her CPAP two weeks ago, and finally has a comfortable mask, but she's really struggling to keep it on through the night as she has always been a side/tummy sleeper. I am hoping to find a CPAP support pillow for her that would allow her to sleep on her side without the mask being bumped off, as happens with a standard pillow. I have seen some high profile pillows, but I'm concerned about whether or not they will be appropriate for her. She weighs 400+ lbs (information I've been cleared to share) and so I want to make sure that I get one that will really work for her, and won't be another source of frustration on the journey to getting used to using a CPAP machine. 

Any recommendations? 

Thanks!


----------



## Miss Vickie (Nov 19, 2011)

So you don't mean nasal pillows for the CPAP but a special pillow?

My sweetie has a CPAP and sleeps on his side and he uses a tempurpedic pillow that has a neck roll. It's smaller than a regular pillow and the neck roll supports his neck when he lays on his side.

I can't imagine any pillow that would allow her to sleep on her stomach, although those breastfeeding pillows called "boppys" are round and open in the center and that might be helpful.

This is the tempurpedic neck pillow, which you can get from Amazon.







This is the boppy. I was thinking maybe the space in the center would work for the mask and the opening on the side might work for the tubing?


----------



## velia (Nov 20, 2011)

Vicki,

Yep, I'm looking for a special pillow for sleeping on, not the nose pillow for the CPAP. I sleep on a pillow that looks just like what you posted-- maybe I should trade her for a bit and see if she likes it before expending the kind of cash that I'm seeing for a special CPAP pillow online? The boppy is an excellent idea. I have one from when I first had my son, so I'll have her try that, too. Thanks so much!


----------



## babyblaxs (Jan 18, 2012)

Hey Velia,

I've been using my cpap no for almost 2 years and the difference in sleep quality is amazing! The kind of pillow i have has fluff in it and an foam core aswell. After having it the fluff has softened so the foam is the main support. I also try and lay my head on the very end of the foam part in the pillow so the mask isn't touching the pillow. Usually have the tube up over my head and under the pillow and haven't had a problem. 

Getting used to sleeping with the mask on can take some time to get used to. But once she sees how much better she feels in the morning, I think you'd have to fight her to take it away. 

Since I've gotten my mask I've maybe slept without it half a dozen times and they're nice reminders of why I have it.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Jan 18, 2012)

Here you go, OP: 

http://www.cpap.com/productSearch.php?query=papillow

Some people like these and some don't, but it's worth a try. 

Please let her know that if she can't get comfortable with this mask, don't give up -- there are dozens and dozens of types of mask, some of which work better for side and stomach sleepers. I'm a stomach sleeper and cpap user myself.  

Also let her know that all mask manufacturers provide a 30 day warranty on their masks -- if this one doesn't work for her, tell her to take it back to her durable medical equipment provider and insist on another one that will work for her.

cpaptalk.com is the messageboard I used to frequent when I was first learning to use cpap - lots of helpful, knowledgeable people there, and information on any question you could possibly have (like this one) at your fingertips there, too.


----------



## moore2me (Jan 20, 2012)

I noticed the new Harriet Carter catalog has a inexpensive CPAP pillow.


----------

